
Ask HN: Someone thinks their email is mine - speg
I have an email address (speggy at gmail) that I use for random signups.<p>Over the past few years I have occasionally gotten emails addressed to a Peggy S. At first I thought they were just spam, but this has lasted a couple years now from a variety of sources (purchase receipts, random community groups, friends sending photos, etc..)<p>I&#x27;ve tried to reply to a few friends of hers to have them inform her that this isn&#x27;t actually her email address.<p>This morning I&#x27;ve gotten a Google Account recovery for a different peggy related gmail account, and I just want to make sure she doesn&#x27;t try and recover my account.
======
sjs382
It's funny, I used to use my first and middle initials followed by my last
name at gmail. An uncommon combination.

But still, I used to get notifications from schools in Texas and Denver about
student's progress and their grades. Occasionally I'd get receipts and order
confirmations.

I'd initially respond telling the sender that they got the wrong person, but
it never solved anything. Just filter the mail intended for the other person.

------
Matheo05
I have that all the time with my Gmail. Not much you can do unfortunately.

